# Any Boutique Pick Players Out There?



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has experimented with different types of picks and what their thoughts are?

I can't say I have used a lot different ones in the time I have been playing except for lately, when I tried a couple of Gravity and Dugain picks just for kicks. The biggest thing that I have noticed in my "pick desires" is that I have been using increasingly thicker picks, but smaller from 80s hair flare days. I use to us a big triangle pick but now I prefer the "normal" teardrop type. 

With my modest excursion into the boutique pick world here is what I like/dislike;

- 3mm thick picks feel great. Both the Gravity and Dugain are about this thick
- the Dugain have this awesome scalloped thumb indent and index finger on both sides that help in holding the pick. I didn't like it to begin with but as I got use to it I really like it
- tried both a bone and horn. The bone plays really well - quite slipperly (quick) on the strings. Has a slightly different sound than all the other types of picks I have
- the horn sucked in the sense I wore it out in about 1hr.
- Gravity's are quite nice aesthetically. They sound like a thick pick nice rich full sound. Though I can't say I heard a huge difference between all the picks (particularly when plugged in). The play "fast" also - seem to slide off the strings nicely. 
- the material, acrylic (?), that Gravity picks are made from seems very durable. I think I have had them a month with very little sign of wear (I play 1 to 2 hours a day)
- you maybe able to email Chris at Gravity to get a few samples. Not sure if he is still offering this or not anymore? 

There was a good comparison of picks on the Tone Fiend - http://www.seymourduncan.com/tonefiend/recording/about-those-expensive-picks/


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Back when I still used picks I bought a bunch of ivory ones, made from old piano keys, and I love them. I prefer my fingernails but every once and a while I pick one up.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I got a thin Gravity pick as a free sample. I don't like it at all, it feels cheap.

I may give VPicks a try. 

Otherwise I'm quite happy with the Dava Control picks.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

http://www.bluechippick.net/

I have a BC Jazz LG 35. I like using it. It does make picking smoother and faster. They are pricey...so, I try to keep track of it. 

Would I buy another if I lost it? 

Probably not.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Those Dava picks look pretty cool and not too expensive. Other than the metal picks what is the most durable pick material from Dava - is it Delrin? I was looking at the those bluechips too....


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have some of these stone picks--I have agate, jasper & obsidian--I'm not sure if I prefer agate or obsidian--and they're reasonably priced as well.
I would recommend them if you want to try something different.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Lately, I've gone from playing a regular tear drop for years, to a jazz sized pick.

Lots of selection here for picks...

http://www.stringsandbeyond.com/guitarpicks.html

Next order, I may try the Wegen, or the John Pearse picks.
I've been liking the JD Tortex Jazz sharp tip. Not boutique at all though.

I didn't realize how much those Bluechips were, yikes.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've used Gravity and V-Picks and don't care for them. One of them, I forget which, broke between my friends fingers as he took it from me to try. Both sounded okay, but I prefer others.

I've had a couple of Wegen picks for years and they're great, though I only use the 3 corner 1mm model for mandolin. 

Generally the very thick models from Wegen and Dugain leave me wanting something thinner with a little flex, though their tone is fine.

I use Dunlop Ultex and Dava GripTips most of the time, the Davas very helpful for those arthritic times when grip is an issue. 

Frankly, I find Ultex and Ultem as good as anything on the market for tone, feel, and durability, and Tortex almost as good. The upshot is they're dirt cheap.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Macki said:


> Those Dava picks look pretty cool and not too expensive. Other than the metal picks what is the most durable pick material from Dava - is it Delrin? I was looking at the those bluechips too....


The Dava Control picks last quite a long time. L&M have them in bags for $3 or so.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

I have unusually sweaty hands, so I drop picks a lot. To try and counter that, I used to use the Dava grip tips regularly, the work pretty well, but seemed to wear out pretty quickly, usually last a week or two at the most. I've also used V picks, and for the life of me I can not drop one, which is good, but I don't like the feel of them. I find it almost like picking with a coin. Lately I've been using the plain old generic grey dunlop .7mm with the textured grip. I still drop them occasionally, but they seem to be the best all around pick for me.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I use standard run of the mill heavy (0.96mm) celluloid picks. I've tried lots of other makes and styles, but I always go back to these. I buy them in packs of 100 as I wear through them pretty quickly.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Plain old celluloid for me too. The heavier the better.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Since we are talking about boutique picks (rather than run-of-the-mill), here are my favourites.

Wegen Trimus 250, Blue Chip TPR-60, and V-Picks Bb unbuffed.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

What is the Wegen made out of....just reading a bit about them they seem quite durable.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I've tried V-Picks and Red Bear picks. I like the Red Bears. They sound and feel pretty good and haven't worn out too fast. The V-Picks had an annoying "chirping" sound to them. It's a subtle high-frequency overtone.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Macki said:


> What is the Wegen made out of....just reading a bit about them they seem quite durable.


 Beats me. I'm not sure that he ever actually says on the website. Trade secret maybe? 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Macki said:


> What is the Wegen made out of....just reading a bit about them they seem quite durable.


Not sure what it is, but very durable indeed. The Blue Chips are also very durable. More than the material, however, the shape and the bevels for both the Wegens and the Blue Chips are engineered like nothing else in the market. Very little, if nothing, chirping. I have found that the unbuffed V-Picks have less chirping that the buffed ones.


----------



## Harley (Mar 12, 2011)

The Plastic Thimble Finger Pick works very well on both electric and acoustic guitar. They are especially effective for fast down/up fingerpicking and shredding, plus the price is right! THEY'RE FREE!

These picks will handle striking the strings in both directions and remain on your fingers. 

Enjoy!
Harley


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Harley said:


> The Plastic Thimble Finger Pick works very well on both electric and acoustic guitar. They are especially effective for fast down/up fingerpicking and stredding, plus the price is right! THEY'RE FREE!


Home-made boutique?


----------



## Harley (Mar 12, 2011)

starjag said:


> Home-made boutique?


Darn, if they just were'nt so easy to make... I could sell them!
They certainly aren't your "run-of-the-mill" picks. The Plastic Thimble Finger Pick


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I've tried a few, and they make a much bigger difference for acoustic guitar than electric IMHO. The V-pick I have is good sounding, it brings out more clarity in the high mids especially on my acoustic. But unfortunately, because it's clear, it is nearly invisible so often misplaced. I got a couple gravity picks and liked but lost them. They felt good, but sounded like regular picks to me.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Harley said:


> Darn, if they just were'nt so easy to make... I could sell them!
> They certainly aren't your "run-of-the-mill" picks.


Good marketers and business persons are able to generate revenue even with easy to make, run of the mill products. Clearly for you it is too late!

Be sure you have a DEALER SUBSCRIPTION if you plan to keep linking your website and for-sale products.


----------



## Harley (Mar 12, 2011)

starjag said:


> Clearly for you it is too late!


Ouch! Boo Hoo!


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Lately I've been using a Jazz III Ultex. I started using it because I really didn't like the size but I wanted to clean up my picking technique. It sure has worked for that and it does have a nice tone.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Harley said:


> Ouch! Boo Hoo!


Harley... honestly! I am useless with tools. Even with your instructions, it is likely that I will not be able to cut the picks properly. And I do not think I am the only one in this position.

Since you are already selling some stuff, you could offer your recipe and also several diameters for sale. That is how many of the other pick manufacturers started.

Otherwise, all of us would be using this thing...


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Boutique picks? Hmmm. Every time I go into a music shop, I walk around and look at all the guitars I like and can't afford, so just to feel better, I always buy some strings and any oddball and different picks I see on the way out of the store. They never get much use though, because my main picks are the George Dennis blue 1.0's (or Dunlop Black 1.0's in a pinch).
-Mike


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

haha - I am the same way when I go to a local music store too!


----------



## steve60ca (Jul 5, 2006)

I have one of these.. sort of. Mine is a Pick Punch and it is an upside-down version of this one. I love it. I used to go to the store and buy 20 or more thin red and thick purple Tortex picks. I swear, four weeks later I might find one or two. Into the dryer's black hole ? Don't know. But true credit cards and government cards (old ones ) are thick and those Capital 1 and American Express cards that come in the mail (snail) are thin. The raised part with your name and most likely a number provide a grip. I used my Med. cruise pass card and made three nice mementos (one left). Love it.:smilie_flagge17:


----------

